# Introducing the most beautiful Anonimo watch manufactured to date!



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

Introducing the most beautiful Anonimo watch manufactured to date!...

Now of course this is my opinion, but we have been waiting for these to arrive all year and they are now here.. well at least one of them.. :-!

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS TIMEPIECE...

*Anonimo Notturnale Drass/Gold Watch* 
*Model #mod-2028*

*NEW MODEL ONLY 99 MADE WORLDWIDE Movement Automatic movement on base ETA 2895-2, 30 jewels, 4Hz. Power reserve 40 hours, colimaçon finish on movement and rotor; specific Anonimo rotor. Functions Hours, minutes, seconds, date displays at h. 3. Watch Case Sand-blasted AISI316 Plus stainless steel watch case and bezel with Ox-Pro blackening treatment process of the case surface and passivated for antireflection and anticorrosion functions; successive sandblasting finishing cycle to improve resistance to wear (Drass). Maximum length 54.30 mm.; maximum diameter crown included 48.50 mm., nominal diameter 43.40 mm., thickness 17,20 mm. Screw locked bezel (5 gold screws), screw locked back cover, with exhibition back to allow the viewing of the movement balance. Screw locked push buttons, screw locked great dimension crown both with gold elements; screw locked tube. All the accessories are made in stainless steel. Upper sapphire crystal, externally domed. Water Resistance 20 ATM Dial Oversized dial, with solid gold external ring. Arabic numerals and indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Hours and minutes hands, chronograph subdials treated with luminous coating. Wrist Strap Manufactured in washable leather "Opera Kodiak" for extended immersions in water (24 continuous hours). Anonimo engraved on reverse of exclusive stainless steel buckle.*

*Retail $6950.00*

*View high resolution photos of this watch here;*

Italian made Limited Edition - Anonimo Notturnale Watch


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Beautiful watch, like where Anonimo is going with their styling!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely a very nice watch, one of the best Anonimo's I've seen, but I'd still take a Pro Crono instead


----------



## sohailjiva (Oct 16, 2007)

Very beautiful watch... although the chronsocopio mark II Drass - gold finish looks pretty amazing too. I'm trying to think of a weak link in anonimos line up and i can't find one, they all somehow captivate me in one way or another, from the militaires' unique crown placement, to the profesionales' unique crown and bezel locking system which blows me away! I just purchased a Bell & Ross BR01-92 but im thinking the Profesionale or militaire chrono wold have been a much better choice!!!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Been waiting to see that one show up here. I'm not really a gold watch kind of guy, but the Notturnale is just beautiful. Love the simplicity of the small seconds at 6. I have mixed feelings about the text on the chapter ring, but I think I could get used to it. The integration on steel and gold on the crown and strap buckle are brilliant details that really show off the kind of skill the folks in Firenze possess.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Ever since it was introduced a little while back it has been my favorite, but unfortunately it is not now, nor likely ever will be, in my price range. Would love to see an affordable version, using copper, brass or bronze instead of gold to cut the price in half.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful watch! Martin Pulli sent me pictures of the watch too, I guess he just got his in stock as well. :-! I really like the looks of the new straps they are offering, any idea if they have longer length straps in the new styles? :think: Thanks for sharing some pictures of this great looking watch and I say that as a guy who doesn't like gold watches. ;-)


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope, that looks tragic! The gold is overdone, looks like it's been whored up for clowns who drive bentleys with spinner rims and wear a diamond "grill"...horrible...


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I am not a fan of this watch. I am very unhappy with Anonimo because of models like these.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Chocolate DIal...... why!!!!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

ND: How does "chocolate" fit in?--the dial looks black to me, and I couldn't find any reference to "chocolate" in the description.

Think the couple of folks who are critical, above, are way wrong about the gold/black combo (is it that far from the great pairing of bronze and Ox-pro in the one-off Polluce shown in the desk diver article (with the colors reversed, bronze case and black Ox-pro bezel, and black dial)?)--had an IWC "Portuguese", with rose gold bezel, rose gold raised Arabic numerals and rose gold hands on a black dial, and it was just about the best looking watch I have ever seen--bar none. Here are a couple of pictures that, while really not doing the watch justice, does at least give you an idea of what I am talking about--black and gold can be great. (I know, different watch, different styling, but definitely not supportive of the idea that Anonimo might be "heading in the wrong direction.") Most watch makers (especially small ones) can't survive on a single buyer category alone--diversity isn't a bad thing, I think.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice!! The new models are nice as long as the level of quality is maintained with the fit and finish of the cases.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

timefleas said:


> ND: How does "chocolate" fit in?--the dial looks black to me, and I couldn't find any reference to "chocolate" in the description.


Topper Jewelers » Anonimo » Notturnale Drass Gold

Any doubt? Thanks to Rob @ Topper Jewelers he take pictures of the new collection always very pro pictures... his pictures do justice.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are the pictures Martin Pulli sent to me. It's hard to make out the dial color, but it does look kind of brownish to me. :think:


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

too chocolate for my taste....

Topper Jewelers » Anonimo » Notturnale Drass Gold


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm just wondering if they have more than the brown dial for this watch. I had thought this whole time that the new bronze Marlin was only in a brown dial, but recently I posted pictures of the black dial version too.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

timefleas said:


> ...Think the couple of folks who are critical, above, are way wrong about the gold/black combo (is it that far from the great pairing of bronze and Ox-pro in the one-off Polluce shown in the desk diver article (with the colors reversed, bronze case and black Ox-pro bezel, and black dial)?)--had an IWC "Portuguese", with rose gold bezel, rose gold raised Arabic numerals and rose gold hands on a black dial...diversity isn't a bad thing, I think.


It's an opinion, as with all watches, it's what appeals to the buyer on an individual basis. ;-) You're right, black and gold can be a great combo, to me it's been overdone in this case. We don't have to like every watch in the line-up to continue loving the brand. I'm not a fan of the use of gold in any watch to be honest...:-d


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

why so inexpensive?

heb


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I personally like this one a lot. This is one of the better use of gold to contrast the rest of the finish. What I'm concered with in a few of the pictures from Martin is the variances in the Drass finish. I've been looking for a brown dial watch but this really looks like black in Martin's pictures as compared to Rob's pictures. I'll sand a email to Anonimo and ask what the dial options are.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I know all the 2010 collection is a chocolate dial like San marco, Marlin, Cronoscopio Mark II, Notturnale Drass and Millemetri also.

I remember a thread about the chocolate thing before, our member who had one of the Cronoscopio Shinny TWINS went to Topper Store and saw many of the new models.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Willith said:


> I'm just wondering if they have more than the brown dial for this watch. I had thought this whole time that the new bronze Marlin was only in a brown dial, but recently I posted pictures of the black dial version too.


The Chocoalte Marlin is from the 2010 Collection the black one you said is the old one as you can read here... pay attention about what Steve said:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/anonimo-polluce-magnum-new-hex-screws-anonimo-tools-394304.html


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Satansfist said:


> It's an opinion, as with all watches, it's what appeals to the buyer on an individual basis. ;-) You're right, black and gold can be a great combo, to me it's been overdone in this case. We don't have to like every watch in the line-up to continue loving the brand. I'm not a fan of the use of gold in any watch to be honest...:-d


P, gotta disagree with you on this one. Absolutely love the contrast! And the chocolate dial, always been a favorite of mine on the PAMs, now the nimo's got'em. Will just have to wait and see if my AD locally brings these in since I saw the Nero and 2010 Professionale already down here.

That said, the one flaw and the *biggest* one in my book is the lack of AR on any of the crystals. It's become a very large deal breaker for me so much so I'd look to get these coated if I got another.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

dont like it. i like the brown/olive polluce drass.


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Im liking this watch although find it priced higher then what Id jump at.


----------

